# Bird kingdom!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So I had a wedding to attend in Niagara falls and they have a neat place there called bird kingdom

I just thought i would share some photos of the visit!

This guy was hanging out in the window. They had a sign there that said not to touch. That kind made me happy. He seemed uber pleased with his lettuce.










Nom Nom...

















Two tortoise! (a few more had been in the big box they had...) Red foots?

















Beardie just chilling out..









Another in with different torts.









Lung Fish? (his water is murky cause he just had a water change/scrub)









Awesome turtles! I dont know what kinda these are but i would love to keep them one day... <3

















Soft shell <3









Baslisk? Female?









Big snake...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Another Iggy










Spider.. No idea what kind This thing was as big as my hand!









I thought this snake had a pretty pattern


















Toad! (as big as my head almost! LOL)









This is Giant :3










He came with his own name tag XD









LOL I walked up to the tank and he was flat on the glass, then he turned and looked at me.. X)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Neat photos. I like giant.

And the toad. They're my fav


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Fantastic  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------

